# ►► Wireless keyborad + mouse combo : Dell KM113 vs Rapoo X1800 ?



## kool (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

My 2 year old Logitech wireless keyboard (Model: K270) died, it was under warranty, and service center was unable to replace it, bcoz model has been discontinue. So they have given me a paper cash card value of Rs.700 which can be redeemed at one of his own nearest local shop. Now that shop don't have Logitech models, only selling these models: 

1) Rapoo X1800 @ Rs.1200 Rapoo Optical Combo Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo - Rapoo: Flipkart.com
2) Dell MK113 @ Rs.1250  
Dell KM113 Wireless Keyboard - Dell: Flipkart.com


Now suggest me which one is good ? Rapoo is looking good in terms of design, but i have never heard of this brand before. So if anybody using it , kindly review it . 

Thank you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 8, 2014)

Get the dell, i have the exact same one
using for over 1.5 years, works as good as new


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 8, 2014)

K270 Wireless has been discontinued? Really? I was thinking of getting one.
But its still available online. Check snapdeal.


----------



## kool (Mar 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Get the dell, i have the exact same one
> using for over 1.5 years, works as good as new




1. hwz battery backup of mouse ? currently i m using Logitech M-185 from 6 month with bundled battery. Is dere any LED at d bottom ?
2. Can we switch off DELL keyboard when not in use ?

Reply ASAP.


----------

